# Subwoofer



## lokesh2004 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a 5.1 Goldenear supersat 3/3c speakers and Onkyo TX NR737 Amplifier for my home Theater system. I am looking for a good subwoofer that goes well with these two for movies and music. All your suggestions will be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

lokesh2004 said:


> I have a 5.1 Goldenear supersat 3/3c speakers
> Thank you


5.1 ?
Does this mean you already have a Goldenear sub? if so I would stick with it because Goldnear makes great subs.


----------



## lokesh2004 (Aug 28, 2015)

Blacklightning said:


> 5.1 ? Does this mean you already have a Goldenear sub? if so I would stick with it because Goldnear makes great subs.


 I only have the speakers 5 pcs. No sub with it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Some indication of room size (HWD) and budget are necessary before anyone can really assist. Also, given that most respondents will be from North America an indication of what's available to you will also help us help you. What we can purchase in NA will probably differ vastly from what you can get.


----------



## lokesh2004 (Aug 28, 2015)

theJman said:


> Some indication of room size (HWD) and budget are necessary before anyone can really assist. Also, given that most respondents will be from North America an indication of what's available to you will also help us help you. What we can purchase in NA will probably differ vastly from what you can get.


 thank you for your message. My room size is 17 ft x 17 ft. Budget is approximately us$600. Many companies are available here. Right now I am considering Velodyne impact 10 230W or Focal Chorus SW 700 W


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Given how a subwoofer "couples" with the space you put it in, all the dimensions (HWD) are necessary to calculate the entire area. But assuming around 8 ft, which is typical in the US, you have a little over 2300 ft^3 to fill. For HT applications I don't suspect either of the units you're looking at will be sufficient, not only from an output standpoint but also from a depth perspective.

Focal quotes the better frequency response of the two, yet its F3 is just 30Hz. There's a full octave below (down to 15Hz) that contains a _significant_ amount of the audio track in pretty much every movie made today. Because neither subwoofer would be able to come close to playing any of it that would leave you with quite a gap in the overall experience.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

lokesh2004 said:


> thank you for your message. My room size is 17 ft x 17 ft. Budget is approximately us$600. Many companies are available here.


Most guys here get want are called Internet Direct Subs which offer great value and performance. Since sales are done for the most part blind, models that are not great do not sale. If any of these companies made a sub like the Focal it would not sell.

Please provide us with a list of companies that you are okay buying from so we can look at the offerings.
Also let us know if any of these companies are available in your country?
Axiom Audio
HSU Research
SVS
PSA (Power Sound Audio)
Rythmik Audio
BIC America
Dayton Audio



theJman said:


> Given how a subwoofer "couples" with the space you put it in, all the dimensions (HWD) are necessary to calculate the entire area. But assuming around 8 ft, which is typical in the US, you have a little over 2300 ft^3 to fill. For HT applications I don't suspect either of the units you're looking at will be sufficient, not only from an output standpoint but also from a depth perspective.
> 
> Focal quotes the better frequency response of the two, yet its F3 is just 30Hz. There's a full octave below (down to 15Hz) that contains a _significant_ amount of the audio track in pretty much every movie made today. Because neither subwoofer would be able to come close to playing any of it that would leave you with quite a gap in the overall experience.


I 100% agree with this


----------



## lokesh2004 (Aug 28, 2015)

Blacklightning said:


> Most guys here get want are called Internet Direct Subs which offer great value and performance. Since sales are done for the most part blind, models that are not great do not sale. If any of these companies made a sub like the Focal it would not sell. Please provide us with a list of companies that you are okay buying from so we can look at the offerings. Also let us know if any of these companies are available in your country? Axiom Audio HSU Research SVS PSA (Power Sound Audio) Rythmik Audio BIC America Dayton Audio I 100% agree with this


 I am okay buying from any company as far as it sounds good and fits into my budget.
Unfortunately these above mentioned companies are not available in India. 









Here I am attaching the floor plan where the home Theater system will come. (On the right side of the room and not the whole room)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

We only know that "most companies are available here" but when presented with a list of about half a dozen none of them were available there, so we still need an idea of what companies are selling products in your area. Since you already mentioned Velodyne though, what about the EQ-Max 15? That has much better spec's. From Focal, the Electra SW1000 would do the trick. But knowing how Focal prices things, that one might be a bit expensive.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I had the EQ-Max 12 for a short time. I got it to basically show Starwars to my daughter for the first time. I put together 3 of my 2-channel systems to make a 6.0 setup with no center channel. The EQ-Max was the biggest sub I could find that I could get and return in a week.
I was glad I got it because my AVR could not handle the heavy 6 ohm loads full range at the level I wanted. The sub made it so I could run my main and sides is small. I did get the feeling of one note bass but output was not a problem. After all 6 movies I moved the sub into my main music room and tried to get it to work with my large towers but soon found that the sub did not dig as low or much lower than my towers when level matched. I could not get it to work for me for music.

Would I get it again for movies? ...I don't know. I know that next time I would of grabbed my other amps and used them with the AVR amps that way I could run the main and sides full range. But I don't know if the one note bass was worth losing the bass detail from the towers. But maybe I just need a day or two to dial the sub in.


----------

